# a new kindergarten in egypt by noncitizens...



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

hi,salam...


i have a question.

do the laws of egypt accept to open a kindergarten by noncitizen peoples?

i am a civil engineering and my wife is kindergarten teacher.

i have a project and i am really thinking to do this...

please i am waiting your answers and suggestions...


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

iclturkey said:


> hi,salam...
> 
> 
> i have a question.
> ...


Hi,

Here in Sharm there are a lot of kindergarten's owned and run by non-Egyptians, but I am not sure about the legal practice of running a business as a non-citizen. Are you sure this is what you mean? As I believe you at least need a residence visa to start a business.

If you simply mean non-Egyptian, then yes you can start a business as a foreigner in Egypt, but you would have to different kind of business and t=do a different process to that of an Egyptian, and it is more costly. If you can have an Egyptian partner with you the process is cheaper and simpler. 

For more details on this I would recommend consulting a lawyer as they would be able to explain everything for you.


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

iclturkey said:


> hi,salam...
> 
> 
> i have a question.
> ...


A friend of mine is Irish and she owns a Kindergarten...but i am 100% sure that her husband is her Egyptian partner, which i guess makes the process easier.


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Shaanz said:


> A friend of mine is Irish and she owns a Kindergarten...but i am 100% sure that her husband is her Egyptian partner, which i guess makes the process easier.


thats fine thank you so much shaanzzzzzzz


----------



## Malaksmom (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes you can now have 100% foreign ownership of a business, there are certain restrictions. Take care with Egyptian lawyers though, and especially do not use<snip> in Hurghada. I do not recommend him at all.


----------



## Philomena (Jun 5, 2009)

iclturkey said:


> hi,salam...
> 
> 
> i have a question.
> ...


As a non egyptian you can open many types of business however in order to open a kindergarten you must be an Egyptian citizen or have a partner who is and one of you needs to have the correct qualifications i.e. B.A or it's equivalent. Now it is the 'fashion' to open a preschool and right now it would be difficult to open a new school as parents are all worried about the H1N1 and even numbers are down in very well known and established nurseries. Hope this helps.


----------

